# yankyfan's 1432 Sears finished product!! (on board grill!)



## yankyfan100 (May 7, 2010)

So i finally got started on my boat. First thing on my list was do clean it up with sharkhide. All i can say is WOW. The boat looks brand spanking new besides the deeper scratches that trapped more dirt. I dont think that pics do it justice becuse it was getting dark by the transom pic gives you a good idea of how well this stuff works. Only used half a gallon for the whole boat.
Before transom





After





Before 







After











Spray on, wait, wash off. Couldn't be easier. 
Tomorrow. Im going to start building the rear battery/storage compartment and the front bench/storage box. Im going to be using plywood for the top of the compartments but i was wondering if i should worry about the plywood flexing and warping from sitting in the sun all summer. I will not be carpeting it.


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 8, 2010)

A little progress today:
Its going to be covered with ply and there will be hatch to get to the battery.








More to come tomorrow!


----------



## Brine (May 8, 2010)

The SharkHide looks like it did the trick. Nice to hear some feedback from someone on here.


----------



## perchin (May 8, 2010)

I'm not so sure your boat is a sears, it looks more like a sea nymph to me, in fact it looks 100% identical to my boat.......... click the link below. What does your HIN read???
Either way that sharkhide did an awsome job. Nice work man.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13160


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 9, 2010)

@Brine: Do you have an affiliation with sharkhide? It sure did work great. Next year i will spring the extra $$ for the protectant. 

@ perchin: It definitely is a sears check out the label. It does however look exactly like yours. 




Started the front hatch today. Half done and stained.




The other plywood part will be an opening hatch.


----------



## JeffG (May 9, 2010)

Some very nice work there. The finished product is going to be fantastic. I have a quick stability question: Are you concerned about the boat becoming too "tippy" with the height of the deck & seats? Your boat is 2' longer than mine, so it might be quite a bit more stable. I'm just getting used to the stability issues in these small, light boats.

Good fishing!


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 9, 2010)

well i'm not really making standing decks. They are more for hatches that i can lock since the boat will be stored publicly. 
If you have questions on when to deck and when not to check out this thread. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9074


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 10, 2010)

More Progress: Rear deck/storage compartment minus the hinges and stain.








any thoughts?


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 17, 2010)

Almost done! still need to put boards over the middle 2 seats to attach seats too. The boat is extremely stable! i can fish standing on the front hatch with no problem...guess its a casting deck now, along with the rear deck. Still need to figure out an anchor setup too. Feedback please!






























cant forget this part either...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

First fish of the season wahoo (check fishing reports for more from today)


----------



## Brine (May 17, 2010)

Looks good yankyfan and congrats on the fish =D> .

I just saw where you asked if I was affiliated with Sharkhide.....No, I'm not. I've heard alot about it on other sites, but have never seen anyone actually use it and post before and after pics. Glad TinBoats.net has your project!


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 18, 2010)

-brine
yeah its a great product *BUT* if you use it, be sure to also buy the metal protectant. I didn't (poor college budget) and below the water line is already changing color. Good thing i have 1/4 gallon left to clean it next year and ill buy the metal protectant also.


----------



## Brine (May 18, 2010)

yankyfan100 said:


> -brine
> yeah its a great product *BUT* if you use it, be sure to also buy the metal protectant. I didn't (poor college budget) and below the water line is already changing color. Good thing i have 1/4 gallon left to clean it next year and ill buy the metal protectant also.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Froggy (May 19, 2010)

Looking good! Hey you kids go to unbelievable lenghts to listen to music! cigar box stereo! I like it quiet................ bet you text while fishing too! :LOL2:


----------



## mangelcc (May 19, 2010)

How do you like those rodholders? Do they work good?


----------



## yankyfan100 (May 19, 2010)

hahah yeah we do. Close call on the cigar box, its actually some old booze bottle box with a motorcycle 12 volt stereo installed in it that i run my ipod/phone music from. I do text while fishing at times to...mostly texts from jealous friends while they are at work and im out on the lake on my day off
-mangelcc: the rod holders are great. Got them from cabelas and they are about 4 years old and still still going strong. The rubber on them isnt cracking or anything at all. Work great with spinning and casting rods.


----------



## yankyfan100 (Jul 9, 2010)

I finished up the benches finally. Something looked like it was missing so I added some nice wooden tops: 




I also added a little charcoal grill. It is attached by a bolt that drops in where the oar would go. Works great!








Nothing better than spending the whole day out on the lake fishing...and then getting to grill while your at it too!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Love that grill man!


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome!!! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

=D> sweet!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Way to pimp the tin!


----------



## altimas (Jul 9, 2010)

Here I was thinking I had thought of everything that could go on my boat and then you up and put a grill on yours. Pretty good idea.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jul 9, 2010)

The grill is awesome! I am actually working on a small setup that will drop in like that to perk coffee while on the lake. Had a freezing week (in the 30s the whole time) fishin' with my cousin and we would have killed for a hot cup of coffee while out there. I'll post it when I get it done. I am also going to work on a grill set up now...can't help myself!


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man,
You did an awesome job with your v-hull....Why did you not carpet the wood? (just curious)


----------



## lbursell (Dec 12, 2010)

Fresh grilled burgers on the water while fishing. =D> 

Can it get better than that?


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 12, 2010)

I love it! Why did you have to give me the grill idea :idea: Now, I have to try it!


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 12, 2010)

That is freaking genious! I wonder if I could build a pop up propane grill into my center bench. Hmmmmm........


=D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is just absolutely way too cool! 8)


----------



## fender66 (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the grill idea as long as you don't dump a burger in the water. :shock: I might have to go swimming for it. Your mod looks sweet too. Nice job!


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice boat and work. How do you like that Motor Guide, Is it true that the head or bottom can swing around so it could be mounted on the front of the boat on a trandsom like piece of wood?

Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## yankyfan100 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the variable speed of the Motor Guide, but that also seems to be its flaw. After 1 season I am already running into problems with the variable speed switch. Also, the shaft likes to slip down the collar a little bit to easily. Anyone other people have experience with this motor?

I believe the head can swing around, try and track down a manual for it its probably on their website.

@geeksterman I didn't carpet the wood because I think the stained and varnished wood absolutely looks amazing, why cover it up!


----------



## Muleskinner (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks killer!

That grill setup is going to be my next project now =D>


----------



## Muleskinner (Dec 16, 2010)

RBuffordTJ said:


> The grill is awesome! I am actually working on a small setup that will drop in like that to perk coffee while on the lake. Had a freezing week (in the 30s the whole time) fishin' with my cousin and we would have killed for a hot cup of coffee while out there. I'll post it when I get it done. I am also going to work on a grill set up now...can't help myself!


I hear you on the coffee
https://www.12volt-travel.com/12-volt-coffee-makers-c-92.html


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 16, 2010)

yankyfan100 said:


> I like the variable speed of the Motor Guide, but that also seems to be its flaw. After 1 season I am already running into problems with the variable speed switch. Also, the shaft likes to slip down the collar a little bit to easily. Anyone other people have experience with this motor?
> 
> I believe the head can swing around, try and track down a manual for it its probably on their website.
> 
> @geeksterman I didn't carpet the wood because I think the stained and varnished wood absolutely looks amazing, why cover it up!



I read a Q/A on BPS web site and somebody said it does spin around. I might go for the 45lb thrust but would rather the 55lb


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 16, 2010)

Good idea .... no doubt save a bunch of money over this....

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=16863&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=10124&subdeptNum=11371&classNum=11405

I got a used one like in the link at a rummage sale for $40.00...works great.... just have to get used to using propane instead og charcol....

Outdoorsman


----------



## Huntndogs (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll bet everyone on that lake wanted a cheeseburger after smelling those cooking on your grill. Great idea, Now all you need is a beer tap (or soda machine)... =D>


----------



## lbursell (Dec 18, 2010)

Huntndogs said:


> I'll bet everyone on that lake wanted a cheeseburger after smelling those cooking on your grill. Great idea, Now all you need is a beer tap (or soda machine)... =D>


and a freezer for making ice cream in the summer ! :idea:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 18, 2010)

I've have my grandparents coffee pot from when we went camping 45 years ago and a coleman 502 single burner stove from 1971.


----------



## Arkdave (Dec 25, 2010)

12_Tinner said:


> Nice boat and work. How do you like that Motor Guide, Is it true that the head or bottom can swing around so it could be mounted on the front of the boat on a trandsom like piece of wood?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your work with us!



I have never had trouble with my Motor Guide, Sure you can swing the head around, Just remove the top of the Cont, housing, There is like 3/8 bolt in there goes through the Shaft, Self locking nut on it, Remove that, Turn the head around and put your bolt back, You also have to remove the Cont. handle, Be careful to put it back like it was!! Very easy job, just watch what you are doing, Works out good!! :wink:


----------

